# Favorite Raccoon Lure



## Coyote Chaser

I'm looking at buying some raccoon lure but their are so many to choose from what is everyones favorite that has produced for them. I'm looking for something that is long lasting and will hold up in snow and rain! Thanks


----------



## austin_bv11

i just use marsmellows


----------



## 308

i like to use anchovies


----------



## fatkid

sour corn brings them in in louisiana ang i heard of that paste you can put on trout baits called trout gravy the flavor is anchovies but it might wash away in the rain


----------



## PAtrapperman

I like the Hardcore **** lure it hold up great, but marshmellows are a great way to get ***** attention and bring'em to your set. Especially on a bank edge where you'd locate your pocket sets.


----------



## JChapman33

last year I started frying pork fat and using it around creek beds and even in fields. it will really bring them in.


----------



## mat

use sardines


----------



## coonhunter92

I have had really good luck with sardines,tuna fish, and most any kind of fish or shell fish. But ***** aint picky ive caught em on chicken bones,hamburger meat,and dog food.


----------



## ND trapper

coonhunter92 said:


> But ***** aint picky ive caught em on chicken bones,hamburger meat,and dog food.


Yep, those ***** will basicly eat anything that doesn't eat them first.


----------



## zachary

cut a med carp in to cubes and let rot then syphen the oil off it

another thing i learned was to grind up some fish then add a few drops of anise oil email me if it works for you cause i use it a lot and it realy works my email is [email protected] lunchbox is my nickname


----------



## yooper-trapper

I use honey minnesota brand fish oil and some hot fudge all mixed together


----------



## 14austin14

fish, corn, marshmallows. just about anything :sniper:


----------



## cltrapper

I just use my fish guts that are leftover from cleaning fish...works good :sniper:


----------



## wildcats10

I like to use marshmallows and syrup, or a type of shellfish mix which i think works the best. The shellfish stuff works best on pocket sets mostly along open water.


----------



## Trapper62

Mix one pint fish oil with 1 oz. of shellfish oil - that's it, I use marshmellows also but more for visual attraction that for food!


----------



## Trapper Sean

Im with JChapman33 either save your baccon grease or get some for a local resturant, any greasy oily smell will work....If you prefure traditional smells try heating up some petroleum jelly once it becomes liquid mix in your shell fish oil or whatever you like...it wont freeze and sticks anywere..let me know how well it works..


----------



## trapperbo

I like Hawbakers racoon lure, and its hard to beat Blackies Blend "Boar's Delight" especially for late season.


----------



## take EM' close

Cans of soft cat food work great for us. About 50 cents a piece and have a nasty little stench. Throw them in the back of a bucket and you're golden! Also use the lid as an attractor.


----------



## JxMAN25

Fish oil works :sniper:


----------

